# arthrodesis DX



## srinivas r sajja (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi all!

Please suggest me the DX for this: redo of the left knee arthrodesis  with cement material stabilizing the joint space.

Thanks in advance

Sreenivas Sajja


----------



## elenax (Sep 5, 2008)

If I am not mistaken, if the 'redo' is due to a complication of a previous surgery, you would use a complication diagnosis


----------



## ramcpc (Sep 8, 2008)

*Why the redo was done?*

Dear Srinivas,

As you mentioned, if the provider has done the revision/redo of knee arthroplasty, You need to code why the revision was done like infection, dislocation or any other complication. 

For an example, if your document says dislocation and because of this redo was done, then the ICD would be 996.42.

Hope this helps you!

Thanks,
B.T.RamKumar, MBA,CPC.


----------

